# Mini Jet 4 sale



## No Chance (Mar 16, 2006)

I have posted a Mini Jet latha in the classified forum. This is the only site its posted on due to I want to sell it to someone that will use it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Is it a variable speed model ?
Can you tell us who is the manufacture of the tools. It can makes a huge difference in the value. 

Thanks !


----------



## No Chance (Mar 16, 2006)

Its a single speed model and I wasn't able to find any markings on the tools.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I never saw a green one. I thought they were all white.


----------



## No Chance (Mar 16, 2006)

The model # is JML-1014


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey NoChance I wasn't saying it wasn't a jet I was just saying I have never seen a green one. Its a jet for sure. Must be one of the older Jets. Looks just like my mini jet except mine is a VS, and it is white.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

No Chance. Consider keeping it, and comming to the 2cool turning event. You might find out you really like messing with one.


----------



## No Chance (Mar 16, 2006)

If I didn't have to work next weekend I would be there. My dad had me out in the garage running a radial arm at the age of 5 but I haven't been back into it in 20years since I moved away. If it doesn't sell in a week or two that okay I just keep it and have to hang out here and let you pro's show me how it's done.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You are more than welcome to come over to my place anytime you want and I will show you a little about how to use it.


----------



## No Chance (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Bobby thanks for the offer but the mini just sold. But on the bright side I still have a full size lathe that I'm going to keep so I maybe taking you up on your offer someday.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Offer stands


----------

